# Recalls



## GSD (Feb 16, 2010)

How do all of you handle a situation when you clean a mainline one week and all is fine for a week or two, then they call you back and when you snake again you find food (or roots or tampons) again? Most people here in MN expect some kind of warranty, which we have found is almost impossible to give - we can't control what people put down their drains, but want to give great service and keep customers happy.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

you're not getting everything. Just hit it again and eat the cost. Have had some of that lately.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We guarantee our main line roddings for two years.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I give 6 months. Most issues are roots. Second trip we will run a camera


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> We guarantee our main line roddings for two years.


What are you terms?


----------



## GSD (Feb 16, 2010)

We usually eat it too if it's that's soon for homeowner's - but almost always take a camera down to show the homeowner that it's something new. However, restaurants and apartment buildings are a little different situation, don't you think? And how can you warranty a main? We've had people putting diapers, plants, underwear, syringes, etc down - how can you possibly control those kind of issues? Roots are a bit of a different story, I agree. If you warranty for two years do you use something like RootX?


----------



## GSD (Feb 16, 2010)

$150 an hour, no guarantees for snaking. However if we use jetter and camera will warranty roots for a year


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I give no guarantees at all here, unless I video-inspect the line to verify its not crushed or needs repairs. Too much orangeburg around here to give any guarantee without inspecting first. It seems like 70-80% of the sewers that I go on really need repair or replacement, snaking or jetting is only a temporary measure.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We give a 6 month guarantee.
If we suspect a line problem we will give a camera inspection.
If the inspection reveals a line problem we will not guarantee the line. 
We will resnake a line that has a known defect for free if the customer is giving a deposit and go ahead to provide relief for them.

If there is a call back on a line that did not have a suspected or, known defect the line will be camera inspected.

A call back with abuse of the line such as tampons and baby wipes is a one time eat it with the guarantee voided


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is an interesting thought. If you camera every line after cleaning it and show the customer that it's clean and free of anything would you put a warranty on it? because it it clogs you know you had it clean and they had to have done something to clog it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When clearing a line you should have a pretty good idea if it's going to back up again in the near future and where it's going to back up. There's a lot you can tell from how the line feels and what you bring back. Does the cutter come back clean, muddy, shiny? I guarantee the ones I know won't back up. I've had a lot of customers ask me about guarantees and if it's a sketchy line I'll just tell them "yeah, I guarantee it'll back up. I can run a video camera down the line to locate and identify the problem for $xxx.xx and we can formulate a plan to get you a line that can be guaranteed." 








Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

If I video a line, why should I guarantee it. They know that it's condition and so do I, so even if it's spotless, why say that I guarantee that it will work flawlessly when they can stop it up with abuse. 

I equate that sort of thinking like the garbage man guaranteeing that your trash can will stay empty no matter what you put in it.:whistling2:

In the beginning, the idea of giving guarantees was to give the customer piece of mind that you were practicing due diligence when clearing the line. 

Nowadays, cameras can show the customer just where _their_ problem lies, so they can make informed decisions and take the appropriate actions to correct their problems, whether it be replacement of a broken or root damaged sewer or changing housekeeping habits such as stop pouring grease down the drains. It's always their problems, not mine. 

Whatever I repair or rod, I always explain What-Why-How I am going to remedy their ailment and what results _could_ be expected depending on the job parameters typical of the environment.

All of what we do is based upon appearances in an "if/then" scenario. 

With all of the loose cannons masquerading as professionals, we must always explain our actions and expected results before we begin, otherwise customers believe we're just making up excuses.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> With all of the loose cannons masquerading as professionals, we must always explain our actions and expected results before we begin, otherwise customers believe we're just making up excuses.


 
This is very true. The last place I worked had quite a few inexperienced guys running around and they would constantly be writing "no guarantee" on their invoices for all sorts of work, not just drains. They wouldn't really have any reasoning other than a lack of confidence/experience/skill. I would always tell them if you aren't going to guarantee something or can't complete a job, you better have a good recommendation that will work. Without that, you just sound like you're spitting out excuses.






Paul


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Cast iron and orangeburg no warranty. pvc and clay will give a limited warranty after video inspection. after rodding I offer a video inspection at a low rate as I am already on site. If the pipe is run flat or has huge bellies in it no warranty. Each situation is different.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I dont give any warranty on a sewer line. I camera all lines to show the problem(s).

I am not the one living there stuffing "whatever" down the pipe therefore not responsible for what happens after I leave.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

A warranty on a drain cleaning is a poor idea on a residential line and a horrible idea on a commercial line. The sanitary and storm mains coming from a home in my area are 6"; if the problem is roots and I can send a 4" cutter through it without any issues I'll consider leaving a warranty without running a camera into it, if it's a soft blockage or foreign object I won't consider any warranty. Now if I inspect a line with a camera and find it's wide open I'll leave a long warranty (6 months) that is voided should the line back up and there is even the slightest bit of proof it's being abused.


A warranty on drain cleaning is just a bad idea from a business standpoint.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

dankman said:


> A warranty on a drain cleaning is a poor idea on a residential line and a horrible idea on a commercial line. The sanitary and storm mains coming from a home in my area are 6"; if the problem is roots and I can send a 4" cutter through it without any issues I'll consider leaving a warranty without running a camera into it, if it's a soft blockage or foreign object I won't consider any warranty. Now if I inspect a line with a camera and find it's wide open I'll leave a long warranty (6 months) that is voided should the line back up and there is even the slightest bit of proof it's being abused.
> 
> 
> A warranty on drain cleaning is just a bad idea from a business standpoint.[/quote]
> ...


----------

